# Cycling Question



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a week into cycling my 90 gal and wanted to know if I'm on the right track. I just went out and got the API Test Kit due to it's credible accuracy and here's my results.

Thanks In Advance,

PH: 8.4 
Ammonia: 0.25 ppm
Nitrite: 0.25 ppm
Nitrate: ~5.0 ppm


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Your on the right track, it will take several weeks to fully cycle.


----------



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, thanks for responding! I just want to make sure I'm still on the right track. I posted a question about pH in this forum, but I'll ask while I got you. Do you have any idea how the pH would differ from my tap water and aquarium when that's the water I'm using to fill my tank? Is it due to the cycling process?


----------



## mike996633 (Oct 15, 2011)

Are you using and chemicals in your water?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats a good question. Many things can change the pH in your tank such as water conditioners, substrate (sand usually) and decor such as driftwood.


----------



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

I use Seachem Water Conditoner.. so that's the reason most likely? As far as decor.. I have 6 fake plants, a piece of fake driftwood, and a little rock cave, which was all purchased from petsmart.


----------

